# Top Ten Lies told by Paramedics



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2005)

Top Ten Lies told by Paramedics

1) Its not my fault, he kept moving.
2) This might stick a little.
3) I did say clear first.
4) I know where I'm going.
5) It's OK, I'll cut along the seams.
6) The ambulance is clean.
7) It's the flue, not a hangover
8) The gloves are for your protection.
9) The patient refused the treatment.
10) I am in it for the money


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 13, 2005)

ROFL...Where'd you get all these Blue?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 13, 2005)

Call Blue butter, cause he's on a roll! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2005)

I "borrowed" them from Rescuehouse.com.


----------

